# Whats the problem



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

What is the problem with the Pheasant count....getting really tired of waiting. Can't make reservations etc without the info..........


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I will give you this advice. If you have been to North Dakota before, I would just make your reservations and go. The bird numbers will be similar to last year in most areas according to the talk I am hearing. Last year's numbers were very low, but the hunting was still fine. If raw bird numbers are the only reason you go, look elsewhere. If you hunt commercial operations anyway, go to South Dakota, the state is infested with them and they have plenty of birds. Good luck, no matter what you decide.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks King I have made res in the same place I have been going to the last few years. Probably would go there no matter the brood count just disappointed F&G can't get the info out a little sooner. Sounds like it will be as good or better then last year from the local reports I am getting. :thumb: Have a good season.........


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

DonC said:


> Can't make reservations etc without the info..........


Why not?


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Never know what counts really are on an average with the grass in the ditches, fields planted ect. Not sure how much your gona see anyways. From eailer reports the pheasants are a little bit better than last year up in ND. They have been long over due for awhile now. We are sitting pretty good here for birds for this season anyways but in the future I don't see it as staying the same, just going to be worse!!! :down: With this drought, the type of farming going on now, loss of CRP and mowing and lack of water I don't see good things in the future. If we get hit now with a bad winter, at least around here it could be disaster for the bird population and other wildlife!!!!! NO COVER no food! Lights out Party Over.

When out hunting look for water if you can find it!!! Thats where I have seen most of the birds so far!


----------

